# Intel AMT/SOL - no output until late init process...

## vespaman

I have this new shiny headless server, for which I am trying to get Intel Active Management Technology with SOL to work.

I have SOL working at Grub boot, which is the primary objective, but after selecting kernel, the amtterm/gamt is dead silent until an dhcp timeout message late in the init process.

I really would like to have the full kernel and all init messages  :Crying or Very sad: 

This is the last message I see, after selecting kernel in grub:

```

 Booting 'Gentoo Linux t3'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage_t3 root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS2,115200n8

   [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x3c00, size=0x2c91d0]

```

I guess one reason for not working would be the non-standard io address? But:

```
$ dmesg | grep ttyS2 

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS2,115200n8

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS2,115200n8

[    0.000000] console [ttyS2] enabled

[    0.317567] 0000:00:16.3: ttyS2 at I/O 0xf0e0 (irq = 19) is a 16550A
```

.. looks ok to me?

Or could there be another reason for not working?

----------

